# 1GB Ram -> als 512 erkannt



## zovax (8. November 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe mit kuerzlich da ich billig dran bekommen bin 1GB PC 2100/2700 DDR-Ram fuer mein (zugegeben schon etwas betagtes) Jetway V333DA Mainboard geholt (VIA KT333 Chipsatz).

Vorher hatte ich 512MB drin (2x 256). Wenn ich nun alles zusammengestecke zeigt mir Windows und das BIOS jedoch nur 1GB an (anstatt 1,5). Wenn ich nur den 1GB Speicher benutze, auch nur 512 MB. Kurz: Die 1024MB Ram werden immer als 512 erkannt. Laut Handbuch und Hersteller unterstuetzt mein Mainboard aber 1GB pro Slot und 3GB insgesamt. Ich werde es spaeter noch in einem anderen PC testen, allerdings habe ich im Moment keinen hier. 

Woran koennte das liegen?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Helmut Klein (8. November 2005)

Kann es sein, dass deine günstige Quelle dir vielleicht nur einen 512MB Riegel verkauft hat?  :suspekt:


----------



## zioProduct (8. November 2005)

Jo, zwei 512, die sich gegenseitig nicht vertragen, werden auch nicht zu einem GB, mann kann ja auch nicht, n Hund und eine Katz in nen Käfig stecken, und hoffen das CatDog rauskommt, oder wie der Comic heist  :-( Frag bei deiner günstigen Quelle noch mal nach, oder auf der Herstellerpage der Rams, findest du bestimmt alle Infos die du brauchst

so long
ziop


----------



## zovax (8. November 2005)

Helmut Klein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann es sein, dass deine günstige Quelle dir vielleicht nur einen 512MB Riegel verkauft hat?  :suspekt:


Dann waer es auch nicht mehr guenstig )
Nein, bin mir sehr sehr sicher, dass es 1GB ist.



> Jo, zwei 512, die sich gegenseitig nicht vertragen, werden auch nicht zu einem GB, mann kann ja auch nicht, n Hund und eine Katz in nen Käfig stecken, und hoffen das CatDog rauskommt, oder wie der Comic heist Frag bei deiner günstigen Quelle noch mal nach, oder auf der Herstellerpage der Rams, findest du bestimmt alle Infos die du brauchst


Verstehe nicht was du meinst, wie kommst du denn auf 2 512er? Ich habe keinen einzeigen 512MB Riegel.


----------



## Helmut Klein (8. November 2005)

Naja, wenn das Mainboard laut Handbuch 1GB pro Slot und insgs. 3GB unterstützt, dann schlussfolgere ich aus o.g. Vorgängen dass dies nur ein 512MB Riegel ist, oder da stimmt was nicht.

Schonmal ein BIOS-Update probiert? Hast du die Informationen aus dem Handbuch das beim Erwerb des Mainboards dabei war, oder aus einem Online-Handbuch?
Bereits in einem Zweitrechner getestet?


----------

